# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Beautiful Garden within everyone's reach.

## RAHEN

Purple and white petunias bloom around a free-standing fountain



The round dining table in the patio area



A corridor lined with flowerpots



A red-brick edging to perennial borders



A copper fountain shaped like a weeping willow

----------


## RAHEN

Tips by the owner of the home

*Caroles tips*Use a foliar spray on your flowers; it keeps them perky and fresh for long and makes them less prone to disease.Check your plants daily, keeping an eye for plant pests or disease. Any infestation can be controlled quickly when caught early.Trim your plants regularly  think of it as giving your garden a haircut every few weeks.After summer, cut off all the dead leaves and twigs so that the new shoots can start growing.Walk round your neighbourhood to see the plants that are growing well in other gardens and try them out if you like them.Join a gardening group  you will learn a lot and make a lot of friends who have the same hobby as you.Metal garden furniture is very easy to maintain  just buy a special polish and use it every few months to prevent the metal from rusting. Metal chairs are light, durable and easy to move around.If your garden is exposed to winds, staking is crucial to protect your plants from drooping or falling. Tall plants, such as sunflower and hollyhocks, need proper staking.Make time to enjoy the garden and not just work in it.Love your plants and they will love you back.

----------


## aneeza ali

Wow nice nice pictures :up; 

n good tips too  :Smile: 

Thanks for sharing :giveflower;

----------


## RAHEN

aww..do u like making a garden...r u interested in making one...



The following tips explain the below post..ideas...pasted it here as i dont want to make a new post again for this. :Big Grin: 

Do it right

    * To improve the texture and water-holding capacity of the soil, apply good-quality treated compost every two weeks during winter and every 45 days during the peak of summer.
    * During the growing season, fertilise the grass with urea once a month and an NPK (nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium) fertiliser every 45 days to keep it green and healthy.
    * Select plants that bloom at different times of the year to provide colour all round the year.
    * If the leaves are turning yellow, try a foliar spray containing iron to help them turn green. Foliar-feeding provides quick nutrition to the plants because nutrients are absorbed directly through the leaf surface.
    * Whenever you go to a garden centre or a nursery to buy plants, always make it a point to casually chat with the nursery owner or the sales person to get detailed information on the maintenance and care of the plants.
    * Inspect the plants carefully before buying for signs of damage, infection or pest infestation.
    * A water feature should be placed in a prime location in your garden so that it can be viewed and enjoyed from indoors as well as from different parts of the garden.

----------


## RAHEN

and if u do like it then...hve these ideas too...they are for making the garden look good during parties or get togethers...in other words garden party..:d


A ceramic frog


Geese mannequins are delightful garden accessories


A metal rooster


Elephant shaped Furniture

----------


## ahssas

*wowww beautiful sharing rahen ... inshallah jab humara ghar banjaya ga ... toh zaroor aapki ye post aur tips mera liye bohut useful hogi ... nice sharing ...^_^*

----------


## RAHEN

aww thanks... :Big Grin: ...sure...mera bhi garden hai..lekin abhi woh well established nahi hai..as har cheez mein time lagta hai...

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

thnx 4 shearing

----------


## aneeza ali

sis i m not interested in making garden by myself  :Big Grin:  i just love to see gardens like these  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yawarkamal

Agan very very nice post dear ,,,Nice gardens definately like making garden in my home soon when i construction start and maintinance...

Nice shairing

Keep it up...Blessed DT with ur Postings...Best of luk

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

thnxz frnd u now that u already advoice me or them

----------


## RAHEN

ji...
thanks all of ya...for ur nice comments.

----------


## friendlygal786

mujhe bhi gardening ka shauk hai, but I dont have enough space here for one

----------


## RAHEN

then how do u manage greenery in ur home...with flower and plants pot...

----------


## Bluehacks

Beautiful and Amazing 

I love flowers 

and thanks for tips

----------


## RAHEN

aw..most welcome.. :Big Grin: 
so have u designed any garden ...and which flower is ur favourite.?

----------


## Bluehacks

I like many Flowers,
Especially Rose.

and what about u.

----------


## RAHEN

my fav flower nowadays ...is lily... :Big Grin: ..i hve them in my garden...and now planning to have them in my room...
that is a beautiful flower..:d

----------


## eastwast

kiya baat hey ...Dil Khush Ho Gaya...

----------


## RAHEN

sirf dekh kar khush ho gaya...great u wouldnot find things complicated in life...

----------

